# Donating electrical appliances to charity



## Oscaresque (29 Mar 2010)

I know charity shops cannot take in electrical items but will SVDP or some similar charity group take them? I have some kitchen appliances that i do not need and are in good nick and am in Dublin. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## rgfuller (30 Mar 2010)

You could try Clondalkin Recycling - they either re-use or recycle - I delivered an old 28" tube TV to them a few years ago. http://www.recycleit.ie


----------



## Yorrick (30 Mar 2010)

There is a freebies site on Gumtree. I have often got rid of stuff that way. The East Europeans are great for taking electrical items and  fixing any small fault.


----------



## Darthvadar (30 Mar 2010)

St Vincent de Paul no longer take furniture or electrical appliances... Sorry!....


----------



## gillarosa (31 Mar 2010)

The rule of thumb is that they don't take electrical appliances, but I have seen some in a few Vincents shop and they took my vaacum cleaner in the Neilstown shop, it was as you state yours are, in good nick. Many of the shops are low on floor space and can't facilitate furniture or larger items but others can. The Volunteers generally use their discretion about what is needed / sellable if you speak to them about it when you bring it in.


----------



## mro (31 Mar 2010)

Oxfamhome on Francis Street in Dublin take electrical items and then get them tested by an electrician before they sell them.

It is a great shop have a look [broken link removed] for details


----------



## Oscaresque (2 Apr 2010)

Thanks a lot everyone. Oxfamhome is the closest one for me I think.


----------



## txirimiri (3 Apr 2010)

Your other option is to put an post up on Jumbletown.ie - if it is an electrical appliance in working order and you are in or near a big city, you are almost guaranteed to have a number of posters ready and willing to collect from you in 24 hours! It is a great site (no personal/professional link to it, just a satisfied user)


----------



## Oscaresque (15 Apr 2010)

This may sound odd but I'm a little paranoid about having a stranger visit my house to view the items. I am more comfortable dropping them off somewhere. Does that seem odd? maybe.


----------



## jnh (20 Apr 2010)

I tried dropping some electrical stuff into Oxfam Home on Francis St. a few weeks ago, and they no longer accept electrical appliances.


----------

